# Hospital / Heart



## Orchid (Dec 10, 2011)

Went for my regular twice yearly appointment with my cardiologist , turns out I have to go back coming monday for a heart echo / ultrasound test . I have had these tests before and usually I get to stay in hospital afterwards so hope this one does not land me in hospital during the christmas holiday season. :goodbye:


----------



## imfree (Dec 10, 2011)

Orchid said:


> Went for my regular twice yearly appointment with my cardiologist , turns out I have to go back coming monday for a heart echo / ultrasound test . I have had these tests before and usually I get to stay in hospital afterwards so hope this one does not land me in hospital during the christmas holiday season. :goodbye:



You have my best thoughts and prayer toward a good prognosis and being home.


----------



## Isa (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's hoping that if necessary, you are in and out in rapid time.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 22, 2011)

Orchid,

I missed talking with you before your heart tests. How did they go?
Did you have to spend days in the hospital?

Did you ever get some of the ham you wanted?

I hope you have a Merry Christmas young lady. 

View attachment MC900440266 (640x483).jpg


----------



## Orchid (Jan 8, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Orchid,
> 
> I missed talking with you before your heart tests. How did they go?
> Did you have to spend days in the hospital?
> ...



Hello moore2me
Have not been around to the forums so just now saw your post.
First about the ham which is the easiest to answer no I did not get any salty ham but sort of restyled a pork sirloin roasted it in oven studded with cloves in some honey japanese soy sauce brown sugar & freshly milled black pepper and a bit of water. Turning it over every 5 minutes while roasting unil done. 
And not have the sauce burn , but get it like a syrup the added water avoids it burning
Now to the hospital so I went to the hospital had the tests and next week I get the results. I have been trying not to worry but since the last cardiology 
appointment my digoxin dosage was increased to increase the pumping strength of the heart and that I feel less tired . My pacemaker was also adjusted I have a cardiac resynchronisation pm with 3 leads that keeps my heart going. My cardiologist is a great dr who keeps me alive.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 8, 2012)

Orchid,

I am glad to hear you are back out of the hospital. I was getting ready to send a search party for you. I was going to start looking for heart facilities that serve Virginia Ham and have cute cardiologists.

It's good you posted against - but I'm not sure I understand the in's and out's of balancing your heart chemistry and pacemaker stuff. It sounds like your doctor is doing a good job of taking care of you tho. How are you feeling with the new changes?


----------



## Orchid (Jan 9, 2012)

hello
hope you have a nice monday
well still feeling tired just did some small housekeeping things around the house
and the last of the xmas decorations are boxed up
working up some crochet now since my yarns arrived from the USA
I ordered some from Herrschners the UPS guy just put it at the back door they
all know I am home always
made some veggie soup for lunch
over here there is no winter the weather is very mild
take care and greetings


----------



## Orchid (Jan 18, 2012)

was admitted to hospital early hours of sunday had a 2 day stay
came home and going to hospital again 
new for me I had a sudden neurological illness 
today I go for the cardiology 
as if I did not have enough health issues allready
I am very tired from all this


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2012)

Orchid,

You poor kiddo!!!
Do you think the neurological issues are from narrowing of blood vessels in the brain or in your neck? (Sort of like mini strokes?) Or diminished blood flow to certain areas? I hope it's not in your eyes - that can be hard to fix and bothersome.


(I have neurological issues, not from bloodflow but electrical impulses going haywire and plaques in my brain.) So far, things have pretty much been able to reroute, reboot, or I forgot I needed that part of what I lost.)


----------



## Orchid (Jan 19, 2012)

hello
not feeling very well , very tired case of brain fog
the third neurologist did a sort of reset reboot of me
doing small things at home to get some sort of normalcy
I feel like running away
the weather is rainy
take care greetings
Orchid


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2012)

Orchid,

The reboot thingy of your neurological issues in the brain is actually not a bad idea. I have periodic MRIs of my brain and I feel much better for a couple of weeks after a hour in a MRI machine. I read up on the effect and it has documented medical properties that help with headaches, morose feelings, and other brain issues. 

The same is true with electroshock therapy too. Not the old kind we saw in the sci fi movies, but the modern kind where the electro shock levels are low but enough to "reboot" some problems inside the brain including depression, etc.

I do hope you get to feeling better and do not run away. Do you think they need to put an ankle bracelet on you?


----------



## Orchid (Jan 21, 2012)

who me , I get on foot as far as like 500 mtr then I am done
today still the brain fog and the left side of my head feels odd
monday I call my dr about this , he told me to call if I felt something beside the brain fog


----------



## Orchid (May 9, 2012)

Hospital again and I have not been well. Have to go back monday again. I had some pre-syncope episodes sort of near fainting. Was supposed to get an appointment for this week but no space available so have to wait. I am home.


----------



## Tad (May 9, 2012)

Sorry this is flaring up again, Orchid  Best wishes for getting some good resolution soon.


----------



## moore2me (May 12, 2012)

Orchid Dear,

I am sorry to hear that you are still being vexed with heart problems. I hope the smart people at the hospital can figure out a way to make you feel better and get stronger. Keep us posted. 

By the way, I am opening a new thread on this Forum about *Congestive Heart Failure *for a friend of mine. I know a couple of friends that have been diagnosed with this and I would like to see if there is something we can contribute to making them better (via home health care). Your input would be valuable.


----------



## Orchid (May 14, 2012)

Hello Moore2Me
I will tell my story , I started as a patient at cardiology at 27 yrs with high blood pressure and some mild heart failure.
I also have been getting the flu vaccin since I was 27 yrs.
Over the years my heart health deteriorated plus I have a long list of other health issues. I have a very good cardiologist. 
In 2001 I had a mitral heart valve repair surgery. Things improved. Then start of 2008 I became quite ill but other doctors thought it was either kidneys or something else. I was in and out of hospital they did do an ECG which was ok.
My cardiologist who had been overseas came to see me on the kidney ward
looked at my belly which was like a giant balloon as I was full of water.
Anyway tests showed I was into severe heart failure.When I got a bit stable I went to see my heart surgeon who did the mitral valve repair. He told me that 
I would need a heart and lung transplant since I also had by now pulmonary hypertension which is high blood pressure in the lung arteries not good.
Me I have seen enough transplant patients and the state of my health is abysmal would not get on list. The thing is I know what I have with my own heart so lets keep it I say. Anyway went back to my cardiologist who I have been a patient of for a very long time. He told me that perhaps a special CRT pacemaker with 3 leads so I have all 4 heart sections beating in sync. So had this done august 2008 by himself . My heart is full of scar tissues from the flu virus so he had lots of work in placing the leads in the correct places . The CRT pacemaker helps 2/3 of patients with CHF he told me so it did help me. My cardiologist tells me it is about quality of life for the patient. Now I was in beds for monts before the CRT pacemaker. I lead a quiet home life. Compared to regular folks daily life I lead the life of an elderly lady , but hey I am alive I am home I do some hobbies and its ok I have been way worse. I am not on oxygen , I still walk by myself. But after 500 mtr I get tired
well when I was very ill I could not walk anymore.
Good cardiologist I do have. Year ago he went with early retirement but he came back to hospital after 2 weeks for us his patients that is one great doctor.
So he cancelled postponed his retirement there is a small group of patients from the time he started at that hospital and he also did not want to leave us the very few terminally ill patients who are still alive.
I was diagnosed endstage 4 CHF in mid 2008. 
I have several meds I have Procoralan/Ivabradine for the heartfailure.
Digoxine/Lanoxin for the increase of pumping power for the heart.
SelokeenZOC ( blocking med ) I have the slow release Metoprolol ( The other type makes you dizzy)
Fosinoprilnatrium = Fosinoprilsodium (ACE med )
Combined diuretics Spironolactone and Bumetanide. I am on fluid restriction of 1.5 litres= 6 cups. No salt low sodium foods. I homecook all to avoid salt.
First rule of my cardiologist is whatever you do , do not get tired! This has kept me alive for many years.
My gp housedoctor tells me I am complicated case as I do have a lot of other health issues way too many to mention here. My kidney and liver are showing the years of usage of so many heart meds but I have no choice.
I have osteoartritis but no Ibuprofen allowed is bad for heart valves. 
The thing with heart failure is that you need people doctors that understand it is not only being ill knowing your life is finite. It is the daily living with heart failure.
The pacemaker technician who attends to my settings is very good and reviews the battery life and reads out the pacemaker etc my settings have to be very precise or the heart goes haywire. When sometimes he has free day and someone else does the pm I feel very unwell.
There is online the site pacemakerclub where patients and pacemaker technicians are great help with pacemaker questions.
CRT pacemaker combined with meds is a great help for some CHF patients 
there are also other types of heart pacemakers but this one was developed
especially for the heartfailure. Technology advances in this area.
There are different brands of pacemakers see also www.pacemakerclub.com
The first year I had also the home monitor device which basically keeps the pm in contact with hospital. Being a stable patient I do not have this anymore.
Battery life is 5 yrs for the pm then it gets removed and replaced by a new device. What else to tell ? 
Watch the nutrition heart failure makes you unable to eat I do small meals spread out over the day. Weigh myself daily if you gain like more then 1 kg it is water. Then I am allowed like 1/2 tablet extra diuretic and if I still keep on swelling up then I have to call hospital.
The heavy diuretics via IV you then get during a hospital stay. I try to avoid that. Wednesday I am in hospital again. 
Well to Moore2Me hope this helps. Greetings Orchid.


----------



## Orchid (May 14, 2012)

I am now 52 yrs


----------



## imfree (May 14, 2012)

Orchid said:


> I am now 52 yrs



Hi Orchid, if today is your birthday, may you have a Happy Birthday. Thank you for posting such good information on your heart and heart care.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 28, 2012)

Not good news , I have the start of pneumonia , not a good thing to have with the heart failure , got started on antibiotics , lots of bedrest , extreme tired etc


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2012)

You have my prayers and best healing wishes, Orchid.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 28, 2012)

Orchid said:


> Not good news , I have the start of pneumonia , not a good thing to have with the heart failure , got started on antibiotics , lots of bedrest , extreme tired etc



Dear Orchid,

God bless you dear. I am sorry to hear about the pneumonia. You have so much to deal with. I can't imagine having another major health crisis. I will be praying for you to send those nasty bacteria looking for another home - in the trash can.

I am sending you some pixs of some beautiful Tiffany windows (food for the heart).
I am also sending you a PM.

Love and better health,

M2M 

View attachment Tiffany Autumnal landscape window.jpg


View attachment Tiffany Floral landscape window.jpg


View attachment Tiffany Peacock window.jpg


View attachment Tiffany River of Life.jpg


View attachment Tiffany Domestic triptych window.jpg


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2012)

to imfree and moore2me thanks for all the well wishes very kind of you both , lovely pics moore2me such a joy to look at thanks.Have a nice weekend to both of you. Greetings Orchid.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Orchid,

I haven't heard from you in a while so I thought we needed to catch up. How was your Christmas? I hope your body and your doctors have been kind to you lately. Have you been staying out of the hospital?

Did you read the news about our friend ImFree? Very sad indeed. His memorial service is this coming Friday evening in Tennessee.

To shift the subject for a minute, one of my hobbies is looking at antique jewelry. I found a piece last night (very expensive) that is a antique bracelet in the shape of an orchid - I thought that is rare enough to call to your attention . . . . It is here http://www.trifari.com/pages/red122.html

I can't afford any of this stuff (I think this bracelet is a little over $700, but I like to window shop.)


----------



## Orchid (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello
Nice to hear from you moore2me I just arrived here to read the forum and see you posted for me. No I did not hear about ImFREE very sad such a loss.
We will all miss him here at the forum. The picture of the bracelet is lovely I viewed it just now such a joy to look at . I have not been well severe backaches in the midsection from the pancreas small cysts , oh jolly a root canal at the dentist , I get my new cardiologist in march next month a young dr who helped my cardiologist of many years put in the leads to my CRT pacemaker. I have so much scar tissue in the heart from the flu virus that they had a hard time following the pathways of the leads so that the pm works properly. Had more flu and again a starting pneumonia. No things are not well in Orchid land. And to top it all my best friend in Ohio lost his father. Sometimes I wish I was not so ill so I could travel to visit my friend there. I am not allowed transatlantic travel way too tiring for me.
Anyway take care of yourself moore2me , friendly greetings Orchid


----------



## Orchid (Feb 5, 2013)

I sometimes look at jewelry at www.anniesherman.com/ lovely items


----------



## moore2me (Feb 6, 2013)

Orchid said:


> Hello
> Nice to hear from you moore2me I just arrived here to read the forum and see you posted for me. No I did not hear about ImFREE very sad such a loss.
> We will all miss him here at the forum. The picture of the bracelet is lovely I viewed it just now such a joy to look at . I have not been well severe backaches in the midsection from the pancreas small cysts , oh jolly a root canal at the dentist , I get my new cardiologist in march next month a young dr who helped my cardiologist of many years put in the leads to my CRT pacemaker. I have so much scar tissue in the heart from the flu virus that they had a hard time following the pathways of the leads so that the pm works properly. Had more flu and again a starting pneumonia. No things are not well in Orchid land. And to top it all my best friend in Ohio lost his father. Sometimes I wish I was not so ill so I could travel to visit my friend there. I am not allowed transatlantic travel way too tiring for me.
> Anyway take care of yourself moore2me , friendly greetings Orchid




Nice to hear from you again Orchid,

I was starting to worry where you were. Were you in the hospital from the flu and a bout of the pancreatic cysts? Also, I guess this stuff adversely affects your heart problems too. 

We were all sad to lose Edgar (Imfree) before Christmas. He hadn't been feeling well for a while and had stopped posting for months. It is always hard to say goodbye to a friend, but Edgar's Christian faith had prepared him a place in heaven where he is now.

I am also sorry to hear your friend's father died. Christmas time is so hard on us when we lose a family member. Unfortunately, the weather and the mix of common viruses making folks sick (the flu, etc.) often wears folks down. 

I certainly hope you will be better when your new doctor arrives in March and Spring finds you feeling better. I looked at the jewelry website you gave me and really love the estate jewelry - the prices seem more reasonable. Here are a couple of ones I found pretty . . .

(P.S. I am sending you a PM too,) 

View attachment rubies.jpg


View attachment snake.jpg


----------



## Orchid (Feb 7, 2013)

hello moore2me
just a short note I had a bad fall in the garden I fell on slippery concrete bricks on the patio area of my garden as I was going to get my mail and went like flat out then managed to get up after several attempts to get up , stumbled into house etc .In a few days I get back to you not feeling well now. Take care , greetings Orchid.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your fall. If you do not own your flat, I suggest you ask the landlord to give you a handrail on the steps. I am hesitant to use any steps without a good handrail. The handrail should also be substantial enough to hold you up and give you some support in case you lose your balance. Also, in dark areas, steps should have a light on them. It also does not hurt to have the edge of steps painted with a bright color - like safety yellow so that our eyes will clearly see the leading edges of each step.

One final thing - I always wear my "water" shoes whenever the outside floors are wet or it has been raining. By water shoes. I mean my Keen shoes.* Keen makes shoes that can be worn into pools, into streams, and you can walk right thru a ditch and will not slip.* The shoes will stay on your feet and you just take them off with a "bungee" type cord. Keens can be bought at major shoe sellers or ordered from the company. If the style you want in womans' is not in, you can order a mans' size scaled down for your foot. I usually order a couple of pairs a year and wear them almost year round. I love these things.

*Here's their website and some of my favorite womans' water styles that will not let you slip.*
http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/ or a shoe seller like
http://www.zappos.com/keen-shoes~D?s=recentSalesStyle/desc/

Cool womens' styles
http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/women/waterfront/venice h2


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's a wish from me for you and your heart. 

View attachment orchids 2nd heart.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jul 9, 2013)

Violet,

I haven't heard from you in a while - where are you? Give me a holler if you get this note.

M2M


----------

